# 2000 radio locked???



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

the battery died in my 2000 s10 and now the radio went to lock mode. how do i unlock it?


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

01. Turn the ignition ON (The radio displays LOC)

02. Hold down the Radio Presets 2 and 3 buttons for six seconds

03. The radio display changes from LOC to a three-digit number. Write this number down. Don’t take forever, fifteen seconds max before the next step.

04. Press the AM/FM button

05. The radio display changes to another three-digit number. Write this number to the right of the first one.

06. You now have a six-digit number, the first three digits are from STEP 03 and the last three digits are form STEP 05

07. Call 1 800 537 5140

08. Press 1 then # (pound). You’ll hear “Invalid Code, try again”

09. Press 139010 then # (pound). You will be asked to enter your four or six digit code followed by * (start)

10. Enter the number from STEP 6 then * (star)

11. Listen to the four-digit number and write it down. It will be repeated twice

12. Turn the ignition ON (The radio displays LOC)

13. Use the MN and HR buttons to enter the code from STEP 11


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Let me know if this works for you


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Dosent work after step8 it just says invalid account number


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok try it this way

1. Press and hold presets 2 & 3 for about 10 seconds until the first 3 digits of the display code are displayed.

2. Write the numbers down.

3. Press the AM/FM button, write down the next 3 numbers.

4. Call 1-800-537-5140, when asked, enter 620529, press the # button and enter the 6 digit code from the radio, you will get an unlock code, write it down.

5. Go back to the car, press the HR button and set the first 2 numbers, then press minute button and set the next two last numbers, press AM/FM button, SEC should be displayed, turn on radio.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

fixed!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks a ton man the local chevy dealer wanted 30 doll hairs to do that simple task. thanks again you were a huge help


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Make sure you keep that code in the glove box in case it ever happens again.I knew I had done it before just didn't have the right site I got it from.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

yup i already put it in the center console


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

What if the radio says inoperable ? i forgot the code.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

chevyzrule810;1323833 said:


> ok try it this way
> 
> 1. Press and hold presets 2 & 3 for about 10 seconds until the first 3 digits of the display code are displayed.
> 
> ...


Thank You!!!!! Thumbs Up first number did not work then i did this put code in and it works now, its been few months with no radio. right after it unlocked i disable the feature on it.


----------

